# Save My Fry



## finnedfish123 (Oct 26, 2011)

One of my platy fry was going fine, he was swimming about happily in the breeding tank. After a few weeks...

His tail fin seem to crumple in on itself with it pointy at one end!

What happened here?
Did he have a disease?


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Look up "pin-tail" as a symptom of disease such as flukes.


----------



## finnedfish123 (Oct 26, 2011)

Yes, I think thats the problem. It is a good job I removed him, R.I.P little fishy... he was my only platy fry....


----------



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

Pin tail is quite common in platy fry I have discovered even if they don't have flukes. If they are fed frozen foods too early they develop it and if the mothers are inbred the fry seem to develop it early. I have just lost 98 % of my platy fry over 2 months. The mothers put out defective fry- it could be seen within a couple of weeks of birth and 1 by 1 they have died off. The fluke treaments have not helped. However in another case several years ago the fluke treatments saved all my fry.
Generally pin tail seems to occur when the fry are unhappy about something.


----------



## finnedfish123 (Oct 26, 2011)

Oh, so if it happens when they are unhappy is there any way to save them? If she has more could I rescue them?


----------



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

if she has been inbred with her own siblings to keep the color line pure she will likely put out damaged fry until you breed her with another platy that is not related. Get another male to breed her to. Don't over feed the fry and do lots of water changes.


----------



## finnedfish123 (Oct 26, 2011)

I bought her and him from differents stores as I did with my guppies... That's good right?


----------



## Fishpunk (Apr 18, 2011)

A lot of stores buy from the same breeder, so if you bought them from different branches of the same store, it might not be as diverse as you think. But, it's still better than siblings.


----------

